# [MySQL] - Größe bzw. Speicherpaltzverbrauch auslesen



## dAk0Ta (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe User...

Leider habe ich bei meiner Suche nichts gefunden was dem entsprechen würde. Eins war dabei aber dieses war für Oracle aber das brauch ich ja nicht...

Also ist es möglich den Speicherverbrauch von der DB auszulesen? Also zb. wenn ich in phpmyadmin bin und eine Tabelle auswähle kann ich doch weiter unten in der Strukturansicht den Speicherplatzverbrauch entnehmen wie zB:

Daten 172 Bytes 
Index 2.048 Bytes 
Insgesamt 2.220 Bytes
Ist es möglich diese Werte selber heraus zu bekommen? Und wenn ja ist es auch möglich eine Whereabfrage zu nutzen? Also so das ich nur den Verbrauch von bestimmten Einträgen bekomme?

Schonmal Dank im Voraus...

mfG


----------



## dAk0Ta (27. Mai 2006)

Oh...
Hab jetzt was gefunden, mit:

  SHOW TABLE STATUS FROM DB-Name LIKE 'tabelle'

kann man die Größe einer Tablle bekommen ok so weit so gut... Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob es auch auf einzelne Einträge einer Tabelle geht... 

mfG


----------

